# Meter socket cover problem



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Did a job recently and I did not notice it but the meter socket cover does not line up with the socket so the meter can't be installed with the cover on. Looked ok when I left the job last.

I am almost thinking that someone messed with it but could not tell in the dark tonight. They did some diy receptacles and possible they messed with something because the meter socket cover won't even come off now.

Guess I have to go and figure it out tomorrow. If a customer messes with your work and causes problems what does every one else do. Never had anything like this happen.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Sockets I usually put in that are new, are ringless. What type of meter can is it? The ones I refer to, go on after the meter is installed. Not before. 
If you feel it has been tampered with, I would look for signs of trying to steal power, and if you see it, contact your poco.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rrolleston said:


> Did a job recently and I did not notice it but the meter socket cover does not line up with the socket so the meter can't be installed with the cover on. Looked ok when I left the job last.
> 
> I am almost thinking that someone messed with it but could not tell in the dark tonight. They did some diy receptacles and possible they messed with something because the meter socket cover won't even come off now.
> 
> Guess I have to go and figure it out tomorrow. If a customer messes with your work and causes problems what does every one else do. Never had anything like this happen.


That's because the meter goes on first then the cover.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a National Grid approved ring less meter socket. Said they could not get the cover on after the meter was installed. No power yet so no way to steal power. Just looks like they messed with the can while they were doing their diy receptacles and bent something or maybe I did not notice it and something is not lining up. Never paid a lot of attention because I never had a problem like this.

If you look at the pic you can notice that the socket is not lined up the wire should be in the center not towards the bottom.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

You should look at that when it is day light out,,looks screwed up from what I can see but the meter goes on first then the cover.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I will have to check it out tomorrow. Never had this happen before and just curious if anyone else had the same problem.

Will be sure to tell the power company meter then cover. LOL


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Went there today and I was checking to see what was going on and I noticed at the factory that the socket was installed wrong there are two sets of holes and they just had to be moved. Tried to pop out the center of where the screw goes and I couldn't.

Called the guy and told him I did not have a drill on me and would have to stop by another time.

Then I tried telling him he can't backfeed a GFCI breaker for a generator and he needs an interlock kit to protect linemen and make sure that the receptacle don't get energized because it's a male plug. Told him that the work he did was dangerous. But now he is all mad and said he found someone else to finish the job and the guy he hired says it's a good install. Said oh well I tried to help you out and make it safe.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

This is what I found anyone else ever have this problem with a meter socket


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Did you ever get ahold of that manufacter of that meter socket and let them know the situation and see what they can come up a soluation to it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I am going to contact them and see what should be done. But I am not on this job anymore because they installed a back feed using a gfci and I told him it won't work with the gfci it has to have an interlock. His response was he don't need me working for him anymore.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> I am going to contact them and see what should be done. But I am not on this job anymore because they installed a back feed using a gfci and I told him it won't work with the gfci it has to have an interlock. His response was he don't need me working for him anymore.


Let that dolt go and make sure you make a note in your file why this happend so in case something do come up and have a statement that cover your arse.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

They have offered to replace the meter can will have a new one wed.

:thumbup::clap:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> They have offered to replace the meter can will have a new one wed.
> 
> :thumbup::clap:


So that means you will do reinstall the correct unit and get this done ??

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I am going to and I have talked him into getting the correct interlock and getting everything done properly. Sucks that they made the meter can wrong. But I should have noticed it. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know and hope it work out very well for ya. 

Joyeux Noël to you.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too. I could not just walk away from something like this. He was in contact with someone that was going to just drill and move the socket and somehow get it passed. I will work it out with him and at least get this part of the job done. If he keeps me good if not at least I did something that possibly could save a lineman's life.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Got the replacement panel today and only thing wrong was the hole for the meter was positioned wrong. Just have to swap out the cover.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> Got the replacement panel today and only thing wrong was the hole for the meter was positioned wrong. Just have to swap out the cover.


 
That is pretty instering to heard that and I am sure the manufacter will want to see that one and will address that not let that happend again.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I always seem to be the lucky one. The inspector said he did not even notice it when he removed the cover for inspection.

Will be dropping the panel and the wrong cover off Friday when I stop by the supply house. They also said it was strange and will make sure the manufacture knows about it. Just nice they sent one out to me quickly and said just bring the old one back when I can. Called and told them today all I probably need is the cover. At least that way all the manufacture needs to do is put the right cover on.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

All fixed and returned the wrong cover to the supply house. They were amazed to see it and said they have never heard of anything like this happening before.

Customer refuses to remove the generator back feed and I told them good luck I am done. I even offered to give him a discount on some other work he needs to get done because of the delay and reinspect fee. Not like there is a big rush he don't need power till maple syrup season. Transformer is wired up to the service and all they have to do is turn it on and put a meter in. Can't win them all I guess.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

rrolleston said:


> All fixed and returned the wrong cover to the supply house. They were amazed to see it and said they have never heard of anything like this happening before.
> 
> Customer refuses to remove the generator back feed and I told them good luck I am done. I even offered to give him a discount on some other work he needs to get done because of the delay and reinspect fee. Not like there is a big rush he don't need power till maple syrup season. Transformer is wired up to the service and all they have to do is turn it on and put a meter in. Can't win them all I guess.


Sad part is the cost of the unnecessary gfci breaker would have paid for the interlock kit for that u5168.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

mbednarik said:


> Sad part is the cost of the unnecessary gfci breaker would have paid for the interlock kit for that u5168.


Yeah interlock kit and breaker was about half what the GFCI breaker probably was. Would guess they bought at the local hardware and it was probably 90 could have bought the interlock ECSBPK05 and a standard breaker.


----------

